# Ending obedience on a rally success



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the leg<

One thing about Rally advanced and excellent is I see experienced obedience people having fun with their dogs and really relaxing. One guy I've seen at a lot of shows alternates between the utility ring and the rally ring with his golden.

ETA - I'm going to guess I misread your post and you meant you are retiring with that leg instead of continuing. Either way, I think it is all well and good. I'm sure you guys had fun getting to this point, and it isn't the end of the world retiring her now. Best of luck - and spoil her rotten<:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to finalize your decision, I know it's tough. I had to retire Brandy when all we needed was one more leg for our utility title. However, her health took a turn, and for me it was a no-brainer. 

Enjoy rally, and know that you are doing what is best for your girl.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee has always struggled with the show environment and other dogs worry her but the element that slowed our quest to utility was a persistent back problem that interfered with her jumping. As she has gotten older it has just become a challenge she is unable to overcome.
Just the end of a chapter...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Honestly, the quest of the UD title did in my relationship with Laney. She got her CD and CDX in 3 straight shows, I stopped counting in Utility... She did get her UD and it wasn't as pretty as her CD and CDX... she also was one leg short of a RE when she died.... And I think rally has been made harder.. So congrats and don't sweat it....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Retirement, Sweet Bailey. 

You taught each other a lot. She can now pursue the coveted title of CLX ... Couch Lounger Excellent. ;-)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Enjoy your retirement Baylee. You join the ranks of many great dogs


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good Job Baylee....enjoy your retirement sweetie!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy retirement sweet girl! May you enjoy your life to the fullest!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think you should throw her a retirement party!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

A job well done Baylee! You are a remarkable girl with achievements on so many levels. Now it is time to relax and let the kid do the heavy lifting. (((HUGS)))


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think you should throw her a retirement party!


I think having a retirement celebration is a grand idea. It puts a positive spin on an otherwise "downer" moment.
We have a lot to celebrate with all of the challenges Baylee has overcome and pushed through so thanks for the suggestion.
Thanks to everyone for all your well wishes!!

I added a photo of Baylee at a dog show where she was showing off her tiara. She really does think she is royalty.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations on the leg, but even more so, kudos to you for knowing when to call it quits. It breaks my heart to see people pushing the dogs when you can tell from the sidelines that it really is time to stop, and the poor dogs give it their all because that's what our dogs do for us. 
I'm sure she will enjoy being on the sidelines, happy to just be with you.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> I think having a retirement celebration is a grand idea. It puts a positive spin on an otherwise "downer" moment.
> We have a lot to celebrate with all of the challenges Baylee has overcome and pushed through.


Yes! Exactly! You have so much to celebrate...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Take a bow, Miss Baylee, and enjoy your peace!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I took the dogs to the park to train with friends yesterday and it felt so strange not to have a goal in mind for Baylee. We did scent articles and heeling, a few other things and just hung out with others but it just didn't seem to fit. After spending so many years with a plan and a goal in mind it will take some time to let this sink in. 
I enjoyed the day and our time together but can't quite _celebrate_ the retirement plan yet. Baylee and I have a lot of history together and it will just take time to shift gears, I guess. 
This is harder than I thought it was going to be....


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww....what a sweet story of you and Baylee. A testament to the incredible bond the two of you have built around an activity of achievement. I'm sure it's going to be very hard for you to shift gears! I can feel your struggle through your words. This was your and Baylee's THING! May peace come to you and a new journey begin -- when you are ready within your heart.

She is soooo beautiful -- love the tiara photo!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

There is a trial coming up next month that I had planned on entering with Baylee. It is difficult to pass it up because it is 10 minutes from my house and usually a well attended show. Baylee won't mind if this time she is on the sidelines.
I am settling in with my retired girl and my focus has shifted to Baxter for obedience. Baylee and I will continue to have our time together, just in a different way.
This has been a difficult adjustment but if feels so right so I know I have made a good decision. It is hard to believe Baylee and I have had 10 years of working toward our UD goal. Along the way we have shared many special moments and met a lot of friends who supported our quest.
The lessons I have learned with Baylee, as my first obedience dog, will guide me as Baxter and I set new goals.
I am sure if Baylee could tallk she would have a lot to say....


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Baylee. You good girl!

I went through all this just this year with Boomer. I thought we could continue rally with RAE, but he seems so uncomforatable with his joints at times, I can't tell what'll be a good day or a bad day, so I just let it all go. But at first I would save flyers for spring shows, outdoor shows, summer shows ... thinking that might be easier. 
It takes time to get used to the change.

I still bring Boomer to training, but with no goals either, other than have fun, get him some exercise, and pop him lots of treats!! We just practice the fun numbskull stuff with no jumping, lots of treats, and minimal to no bawling out or correction for doing it "wrong".

The hardest part for me is he's so good and obedient, he knows all the material, he almost reads my mind, I want my team mate back! But it's just part of life we have to accept. 

Have fun training Baylee for retirement!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

boomers_dawn said:


> Congratulations Baylee. You good girl!
> 
> I went through all this just this year with Boomer. I thought we could continue rally with RAE, but he seems so uncomforatable with his joints at times, I can't tell what'll be a good day or a bad day, so I just let it all go. But at first I would save flyers for spring shows, outdoor shows, summer shows ... thinking that might be easier.
> It takes time to get used to the change.
> ...


Thank-you so much for this post....you get where my heart is. I know I am doing what is best for Baylee. She gets to enjoy the life of leisure.
One of my friends keeps pushing me to enter her again but I know my girl and she is ready to stop...even if I'm not.
Thank-you!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> There is a trial coming up next month that I had planned on entering with Baylee. It is difficult to pass it up because it is 10 minutes from my house and usually a well attended show. Baylee won't mind if this time she is on the sidelines.
> I am settling in with my retired girl and my focus has shifted to Baxter for obedience. Baylee and I will continue to have our time together, just in a different way.
> This has been a difficult adjustment but if feels so right so I know I have made a good decision. It is hard to believe Baylee and I have had 10 years of working toward our UD goal. Along the way we have shared many special moments and met a lot of friends who supported our quest.
> The lessons I have learned with Baylee, as my first obedience dog, will guide me as Baxter and I set new goals.
> I am sure if Baylee could tallk she would have a lot to say....


 Ten minutes away and well attended sounds like the perfect venue for a retirement celebration. (What show is it? I'm still out of the loop since I've not been showing for a while. Need to start looking again.)


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Ten minutes away and well attended sounds like the perfect venue for a retirement celebration. (What show is it? I'm still out of the loop since I've not been showing for a while. Need to start looking again.)


Santa Ana Valley in Cerritos (at Gahr HS) is coming up Sept 24/25. Entries close Sept 7.
Obedience and rally are located separate from breed and the vendors on the infield of the stadium (if it is in the same location as last year)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> Santa Ana Valley in Cerritos (at Gahr HS) is coming up Sept 24/25. Entries close Sept 7.
> Obedience and rally are located separate from breed and the vendors on the infield of the stadium (if it is in the same location as last year)


Cool! Sounds like a nice venue. I think I'll enter with Quiz. Glad I'll be there for what might be Baylee's celebration!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baylee*

Congrats to Baylee and you!
Kisses to Baylee and Bama!!


----------

